# Picky eaters



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Sorry but good luck with trying not to spoil him


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Servicepoodlemomma said:


> I am having a terrible time finding a balance between what Prince will eat and what is good for a while I had him on Pro plan Toy Breed, now he decided that's boring and won't eat it. He gets some dry food mixed in as well and is getting really picky about that as well. Any advice on getting a Tpoo to eat without spoiling him to the point he always wants something better.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So I have a really picky tpoo too. He gets fresh cooked meat mixed with his kibble and some chicken broth (not the can stuff but the boiled chicken water with some vegetables) poured over it.

A quick fix I've found out, actually, is to sprinkle some shredded Parmesan cheese over the kibble. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Both my tpoos are extremely picky. It was to the point where fresh meats (chicken, lamb, duck, rabbit, beef) on top of their kibbles and canned food didn't make them eat. After months of trial and error this is what I came up with. They hate canned dog food. I tried almost all good quality canned food I could find at Petco and Pet Supplies Plus and they didn't like any of them. I tried bags and bags of kibbles and the only one that they like is Acanya

Breakfast=freeze dried Stella and chewy (they both really like this)

Lunch and Dinner=free feed with Acanya kibbles in their treat dispensers (I think they like working for their kibbles). You can try a treat dispenser and see if he gets any interest in it

Late night=dehydrated meats and organs. I realized that they prefer dehydrated, crunchy meat as oppose to the fresh meats that are grilled or steamed. The dehydrated meats can be used to sprinkle on his kibbles. I make a lot and freeze them

Are my babies considered spoiled? Lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

(Sigh) nope I have not got a clue - at this point it is costing more to feed my tiny poodles then it does me.
Best tip that I can give you though is to try to exercise or give a little treat to stimulate the appetite before giving the meal - then if he does not eat, take it away and try again in two hours.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Tiny Poodles said:


> (Sigh) nope I have not got a clue - at this point it is costing more to feed my tiny poodles then it does me.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha. I can so relate. The bags of kibbles, cans and cans of canned food, and things that I google and try to make...that goes straight to the trash cause they don't even give it a lick. I'm semi happy that they at least like Acanya and freeze dried Stella and chewy. Otherwise I would be concern that they aren't getting enought nutrients. 

Good luck servicepoodlemama. Welcome to the poodle world of picky eaters. I never had a dog that didn't scarf down food until I got a poodle


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

My babies said:


> Hahaha. I can so relate. The bags of kibbles, cans and cans of canned food, and things that I google and try to make...that goes straight to the trash cause they don't even give it a lick. I'm semi happy that they at least like Acanya and freeze dried Stella and chewy. Otherwise I would be concern that they aren't getting enought nutrients.
> 
> Good luck servicepoodlemama. Welcome to the poodle world of picky eaters. I never had a dog that didn't scarf down food until I got a poodle


The freeze dried Stella and chewies and air dried ziwi peak are the two foods that my girls eat when they eat dog food.
I have had some luck lately wetting their appetites with some dogs butter on a reverse kong.
Right now the princess poodles are dinning on roast pork and I am thrilled that they are eating last night's leftovers!
But before you judge me , please remember that they are 11 going on 12 and Tangee is nearly toothless!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> The freeze dried Stella and chewies and air dried ziwi peak are the two foods that my girls eat when they eat dog food.
> I have had some luck lately wetting their appetites with some dogs butter on a reverse kong.
> Right now the princess poodles are dinning on roast pork and I am thrilled that they are eating last night's leftovers!
> But before you judge me , please remember that they are 11 going on 12 and Tangee is nearly toothless!
> ...


We give our dogs unseasoned leftover meat all the time.
I don't judge 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

Kennedy is extremely picky. When I first got him he would eat a canned food one day and not the next. Absolutely refused all kibbles- I got tons of samples. We tried about 6 brands of natural canned foods. He would eat it for awhile and then stop eating it. I discovered that he loves Nature's Variety raw food that is kibble shaped. He never used to get excited about eating- I had to get him excited by literally jumping around so that he would eat. But now he knows when breakfast and dinner time is and he whines and runs around when I go to the freezer to get it out to thaw. He has tried the rabbit, beef, and chicken forumlas and loves each equally. I don't have to put anything on the food (used to put fish oil on the wet food to attract him to eat and even warm it up sometimes).


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Jamie Hein said:


> Kennedy is extremely picky. When I first got him he would eat a canned food one day and not the next. Absolutely refused all kibbles- I got tons of samples. We tried about 6 brands of natural canned foods. He would eat it for awhile and then stop eating it. I discovered that he loves Nature's Variety raw food that is kibble shaped. He never used to get excited about eating- I had to get him excited by literally jumping around so that he would eat. But now he knows when breakfast and dinner time is and he whines and runs around when I go to the freezer to get it out to thaw. He has tried the rabbit, beef, and chicken forumlas and loves each equally. I don't have to put anything on the food (used to put fish oil on the wet food to attract him to eat and even warm it up sometimes).


I use to warm up the canned food and also tried baking it. Seems to work for 1 day then the next day they didn't like that can anymore. So off to open the next can. But I always wondered if it would change the nutrienal content after heating it up. I tried buying frozen raw but they wouldn't even take a lick. I'm so relief that they both like the Acanya and freeze dried food.


----------



## Jamie Hein (Aug 17, 2013)

My babies said:


> I use to warm up the canned food and also tried baking it. Seems to work for 1 day then the next day they didn't like that can anymore. So off to open the next can. But I always wondered if it would change the nutrienal content after heating it up. I tried buying frozen raw but they wouldn't even take a lick. I'm so relief that they both like the Acanya and freeze dried food.


I worried about that too. I'm sure it has to change it a little but it was the only way he would eat it. I would be late for work from trying to get him to eat! I even tried tripe which apparently all dogs love. It smells terrible and he didn't find his food any more appealing with it added. But no more issues, I am so happy  That is great you found a solution, both of those are good feeds.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caniche said:


> We give our dogs unseasoned leftover meat all the time.
> I don't judge
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you for not judging, but I should point out that those were THEIR leftovers that I was thrilled that they ate and did not demand fresh - we went out to eat last night and stopped for take out for the dogs on the way home.
I know it is a bit nuts, but at this point as long as my girls have food in their stomachs and are feeling good, it's a good day, and I will do whatever it takes to make that happen...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Thank you for not judging, but I should point out that those were THEIR leftovers that I was thrilled that they ate and did not demand fresh - we went out to eat last night and stopped for take out for the dogs on the way home.
> I know it is a bit nuts, but at this point as long as my girls have food in their stomachs and are feeling good, it's a good day, and I will do whatever it takes to make that happen...
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've cooked fresh meat for my guys too. Until I had some money issues, I used to drive 25 minutes every week to pick up fresh homemade meals for our guys from a dog nutritionalist - cooked beef or chicken with rice and vegetables.

Oh and they get ground steak cake for their birthdays and pup cakes and cannolis.

I know spoiled. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caniche said:


> I've cooked fresh meat for my guys too. Until I had some money issues, I used to drive 25 minutes every week to pick up fresh homemade meals for our guys from a dog nutritionalist - cooked beef or chicken with rice and vegetables.
> 
> Oh and they get ground steak cake for their birthdays and pup cakes and cannolis.
> 
> ...


Yup, I used to cook homemade dog food for them but they got so tired of that I began to mix in so much rats chicken, cheese, pork etc that there were barely eating any of the homemade, so I began to give them one meal a day of fresh protein, and idly they will also eat another meal of plain high end dog food - I guess they like it all, but they just do not want to et the same thing twice in a row.
I swear, the day that I am back to having dogs that will eat only dog food, it will be like winning the the lottery - I was not joking when I said that I spend more feeding them then on myself!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Yup, I used to cook homemade dog food for them but they got so tired of that I began to mix in so much rats chicken, cheese, pork etc that there were barely eating any of the homemade, so I began to give them one meal a day of fresh protein, and idly they will also eat another meal of plain high end dog food - I guess they like it all, but they just do not want to et the same thing twice in a row.
> I swear, the day that I am back to having dogs that will eat only dog food, it will be like winning the the lottery - I was not joking when I said that I spend more feeding them then on myself!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Really Siri "rats chicken"!? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Really Siri "rats chicken"!?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Rats chicken....is that next to the Cornish hens at the grocery store?  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caniche said:


> Rats chicken....is that next to the Cornish hens at the grocery store?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol!
Well, you know how they always say that exotic meats " taste like chicken" - maybe Siri was trying to tell us that rat tastes like chicken lol!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I suspect there are several reasons for dogs being picky:
- Intolerance or allergy - I can spot a trace of onion or garlic in food at the first taste, and have learned to stop eating for fear of the consequences!
- Physical discomfort with eating, through teething, sore mouth, or digestive issues. Think heartburn if you eat breakfast too early...
- Dislike the taste or texture - Sophy would eat kibble for a few days, then go off it as it got stale. And she hates gluey textures.
- Waiting for something better - a bit like children skipping the meat and veg in the hope of more chocolate cake!

The commonly given advice to offer basic dog food for a short window of time, then remove it, works for the last, and to some extent for the third, but won't help with the first two. "Spoiling" a dog by trying out different foods isn't necessarily pandering to their upping the ante by ever increasing demands for something better - it may simply be finding foods that they can eat with enjoyment and that don't give them a stomach ache! Or that's what I tell myself, as I concoct batches of meats and vegetables, and defrost repulsive chunks of green tripe...


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

My extremely picky Maltese LOVES Acana small breed kibble. The kibble size is REALLY tiny


----------



## Toy poodlelvr (Mar 24, 2013)

My babies said:


> Hahaha. I can so relate. The bags of kibbles, cans and cans of canned food, and things that I google and try to make...that goes straight to the trash cause they don't even give it a lick. I'm semi happy that they at least like Acanya and freeze dried Stella and chewy. Otherwise I would be concern that they aren't getting enought nutrients.
> 
> Good luck servicepoodlemama. Welcome to the poodle world of picky eaters. I never had a dog that didn't scarf down food until I got a poodle


BTW , that is ACANA kibble not acanya if I am not mistaken ( there is no such thing as Acanya kibble right?)


----------



## Servicepoodlemomma (Jun 22, 2013)

I think alot of his problem is his last home just left food down all the time. So now he expects that and I can't and won't feed that way. I tried Acana but he barely it s sniff. He kind of liked my IG's food, back to basics pork, but like always it's an on and off thing. 

I do think his mouth is painful - trying to find the money to get a dental done very soon. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

Toy poodlelvr said:


> BTW , that is ACANA kibble not acanya if I am not mistaken ( there is no such thing as Acanya kibble right?)


Haha. Yes you are right. Me and my pharmacist mind. Acanya is an acne med for humans. Yes it's Acana. Lol :doh:


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think FJM has hit the nail on the head. There is probably some underlying issue - teeth, allergy ect. Swizzle eats with gusto but I must admit he is picky. I feed him raw with an occasional dehydrated or cooked meat treat. When someone offers him a non organic regular dog treat he spits it out with a look of disgust. I think that is true picky. If a dog regularly won't eat his food I think there is an underlying issue.


----------

